

Semantics3 and Two Tap close the loop on adding ecommerce to your app - razvanr
http://blog.twotap.com/post/80094732982/two-tap-and-semantics3-close-the-loop-on-streamlining

======
razvanr
And the Semantics3 angle: [http://blog.semantics3.com/announcing-our-
partnership-with-t...](http://blog.semantics3.com/announcing-our-partnership-
with-two-tap/)

